# King Pigeon and Rock Dove in SF Bay Area need home



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue is looking for a home for a nice white King Pigeon and a Rock Dove. These birds are currently in San Francisco. Please contact [email protected] if you are interested. Thank you!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Mickaboo*

hello their i am soon going to be part of the Mickaboo foster parenting on the 6th of september if u dont find a home for them i could keep them at my house untile someone can adopt them


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Thank you, Erik. I'll pass that information along to Mickaboo.

Tina


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Rock pigeon*

I live in Illinois and am looking for white homing hens to adopt do these birds fit this discription?


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

*King Pigeon and Rock Dove have been adopted*

Thank you for yur interest. These birds have been adopted. I do not believe they were homers.

Tina


----------

